# tivo model tcd24004a



## larry2tivo (Jun 2, 2006)

i upgraded my series II tivo more than a year ago. added a 120ghd as second drive. used the original 40gb as the first drive worked fine. made a backup of the drive onto another drive. then came katrina. no backup and only my orig drive still works. but the tv screen shows " almost there" then starts over again. all may other hard drives failed when water go into them except the orig hd. can I use a backup of another tivo in this series? If so where can I get one? I bought another tivo to replace this one, but I like to get this one going. I made a backup of this one onto another hd. The backup works in the new one, but not in the old tivo. Any have a backup for this series?


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

PTVUpgrade.com sells a product called "InstantCake" which is essentially a virgin Tivo image. Cost is $20 but well worth it if you need a new clean image.

I'm guessing the reason you can't boot your original drive is because you used it as the first drive when you added the second; once you go to a two-drive configuration, you need both drives present or vital bits of the partitions are missing.


----------



## larry2tivo (Jun 2, 2006)

After posting this msg, I came upon this instantcake. It was easy to use. I set up orig 40gb maxtor drive as a 1 drive system. it didnt work at the begining, but the next day it started working. and records ok too. This unit went under salty water for several hours. 
I took an 80gb seagate hd, installed instant cake, but it wont bootup, I looked on ptvupgrade website, but see no help. any ideas


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

Run the manufacturer diags on the 80GB to make sure it has no problems.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

You might want to get/buy/make a serial cable...a log from the bootup process would tell us quite a bit.


----------

